# My Grim Reaper needs a caption...



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Just for the hell of it. C'mon y'all, make me laugh today!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your Goose is cooked.
Your fowl life now comes to an end.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL! Good one


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"C'mon, enter!...What are ya..this guy?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Nice of you to drop by, I'm making chicken soup...For the SOUL!!"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Unlike me, this chicken is boneless!"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Sorry about your chicken, but everytime I touch something, it dies. Go figure."


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"...Now he Cocadoodle DOESN'T!"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"Your time is up Mr Jones. You must now come with me to...What? Why are you laughing? Oh man, this isn't my scythe! D'oh!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hah!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

"I said Sickle, not tickle!!! What's with customer service these days?"


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How do you stop a rooster from crowing on Saturday?
Eat him on Friday!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*welcome to death101 boys and girls. today we learn the best way to choke your chicken*


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Anybody need a lift?

I hope you didn't put off writing that will. 

Look at it this way: No more school, no more work, no more bills. It's like a vacation...except, y'know...your dead.

Life is over-rated anyway.

There's only two things that are certain in life. I hope your taxes are paid up.

I know you didn't want to die a virgin, but...

Don't eat the Junior Mints. Trust me. I've got enough to do tonight already.

Ewww. I can suggest a good mortician.

Does this death shroud make my butt look fat?

This is my last weekend to look really scarey. Next week I go in for braces. I hope no one laughs at me.

Don't smoke. You'll smell like an ash tray when I pick you up. Yuck!

You should try Slimfast. Look what it did for me.

You know what I need? A Death Mobile! I think I would look really cool in a Death Mobile. 

Hey, kid. Come with me now and you won't have to worry about looking like your parents when you grow up.

Look at it this way: it could be worse. It could have been a Jahova's Witness knocking at your door.

I got a million of them, but I've got to go. I should have picked up Keith Richards decades ago.


----------



## clevergirl_AK (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you taste like chicken?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You will never guess where I pulled this out of.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL. I thought you needed lines for a talking grim reaper or something. The picture with the rubber chicken never loaded on my PC. Yeesh! And I was up late last night trying to think of good lines. Doh!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Grim Reaper, no I'm the Fowl Reaper. The Grim Reaper will be along later.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Due to budget cuts and downsizing, Death has to take a second job as a chicken plucker.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> LOL. I thought you needed lines for a talking grim reaper or something. The picture with the rubber chicken never loaded on my PC. Yeesh! And I was up late last night trying to think of good lines. Doh!


Hee hee hee 

Sorry about that, but your stuff was funny anyway...


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Comedy and Tragedy


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a new one, people... take a crack at it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Grim Reapers mother-in-Law comes for a visit


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Ohhh! That's perfect... hahaha!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Come on, girls there's a sale to die for at Penney's!


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

First picture
"Well so much for the Atkins diet"

Second picture..
"I hope I am not the oldest one at the bar doing speed dating"


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Man, those Red Hat Society chicks are getting older all the time.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Atlantic City, here I come!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

julia child gone wild


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your date's here, but I think she looks a little old for you.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

What??!! 
I have to dress this way at the beach! 
I don't want the sun to ruin my booo-tiful complextion!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(ding dong!) "Avon calling"

(When I was little, my mom would have us all hide when the Avon lady came to the door - now I see why)


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

Some pucker took my kill!


----------

